# Trivia 1/28



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2019)

trivia 1/28
DID YOU KNOW...
If we shrink the earth down to the size of an apple, our  atmosphere would be
the skin of that apple.


1. What year saw the release of the first “Barbie” doll  ?
2. The United States Environmental Protection Agency limits  the amount of
allowable VOCs in paint. What are VOCs?
3. What item tops most lists as the most recognized smell in  the world?
4. In the King James Version Bible, what nationality was  Goliath?
5. 'Can't Fight the Moonlight' by Leann Rimes was in which  movie?
  a. - The Full Monty
  b. - Coyote Ugly
  c. - Jerry Maguire
  d. - Cocktail
6. Who Am I ??
People came to see me to hear me insult them and just about  anyone else that
becomes a target, particularly hecklers. Do any of you hockey  pucks know my
name?
7. "This bubble gum has been around since the early 50's. Not  only do you 
get a chance to get your chewing satisfaction, you also get a  cool comic to 
read on every piece! Only 5 cents so get them while they  last!" What's the 
name of the comic character that goes with this  gum?
8. Which John Le Carre novel could have been entitled  "Itinerant Tinsmith, 
Couturier, Conscript, Emissary"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Paul Stookey, of Peter, Paul & Mary fame, wrote the song,  ‘Don’t Think 
Twice, It's Alright’
in under twenty minutes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – 1959
2. Volatile Organic Compounds
3. Coffee
4. Philistine
5. - b
6. I am Don Rickles
7. Bazooka Joe
8. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy

CRAP !!
We aren’t sure how long it took to write the tune, but we DO  know that Bob
Dylan wrote it.


----------

